
Why Old-Fashioned Tools Remain Key for Reporting - artsandsci
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/29/technology/personaltech/old-fashioned-tech-reporting.html
======
two2two
The clapper and telephone are the only "old-fashioned" technologies mentioned.
This is more-so a mini expose on a reporter's personal life. She's getting
married and likes to unplug when she gets home; and she's also a cord-cutter.

I was expecting a handheld recorder, or maybe pen and paper, but she uses a
telephone and signal app.

